# Poit in early labor!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

FINALLY is all I can say. I thought I'd start a whole new thread since the other is long and full of frustrated updates. Checked her at 7 P.M. and she barely had a hint of her ligs left. Figured that meant tomorrow morning, but wasn't holding my breath that they wouldn't bounce back. Checked her again just now, at 10 PM and they are fully and completely gone! Rump is really steep, udder fully strutted, she has gone posty, and she is out there talking to herself (and she is a very quiet goat.) 

Based on the time her ligs were lost, I don't expect kids until tomorrow morning (hoping she waits for a little daylight!) People are lighting semi-loud fireworks next door, but it isn't bothering her. It'll be a long night, but I'm excited. Going to work on some pieces for my portfolio all night I believe.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Crossing my fingers she has girls for you...and for a quick, easy delivery!! Keep us posted! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

SOOOOOOOO any news. I hope she has a little girl that looks just like her. I think she is a very pretty doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope that this is it and you can save what hair you may have left! Prayers sent for a textbook delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies yet? ray: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kids?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yeah!!! I hope Whitney follows suit! She is one fat cat camping out in her stall! LOL

I can't wait for your outcome--come on Poit!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

No kids yet, but definite labor. I checked on her off and on all night. She spent the night quietly talking to herself and pacing furiously around her pen, doing lots of stretching. Its almost 11 A.M. now and she has a nice long string of white plug. She seems absolutely furious. As soon as the sun came up she started squawking at the top of her lungs. I'm sure the closest neighbors are none too happy. She is pacing like a madman and won't lay down for more than a few seconds at a time. Her udder is stretched to its limit. Its so very pretty! Its just a matter of waiting her out. I had one that always went a full 24 hours from the loss of her ligaments. I don't think she'll go that long, its been at least 13 hours, so I'm hoping soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Won't be long now!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies soon..... :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Still nada, but hopefully getting close. Lots of discharge that is slowly turning towards amber from white. She is pretty quiet now, UNLESS I go into her pen. Then she starts screeching bloody murder! She'll stop if I scratch her, then she runs after me if I try to leave the pen. At least its not non-stop racket at this point. I had a FF who screamed herself hoarse the day she went into labor. The neighbors all called to make sure she wasn't dying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Turning amber like looking... like a clear tube....means kids are coming....

Is she under duress? If you feel she may be having problems... I'd get cleaned up and go in with 2 fingers and see if you can feel a kid there....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She isn't under duress unless I'm in the pen with her. She is fine if I'm sitting up on the hill watching her. She is kind of being neurotic... Lol. I checked with a couple of fingers to see her progress. Everything seems normal. Just thought I'd swing by and say she is finally getting down to business and having some good contractions that are getting closer together. I was so worried she was going to go at the hottest part of the day (in about an hour) BUT wind has picked up so its a very warm, comfy temperature.  I'm gonna go grab my book and sit on the hill by her pen with my supplies and read and wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for a happy and healthy kidding.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ray: cant wait!!!! :leap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

:kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

One normal sized doe, two enormous buck kids. The doe is white and what I think is gold, but she has very little color and is filthy, eyes look brown. Both bucks have blue eyes, one is white with splashes of some buckskin showing through. The other is a really rich chammy with a big white spot on his side and one on his face. He is so freaking adorable. Glad I sold my white buck as he throws so much white on his kids they hardly ever have color. Probably keeping the doe kid. Chammy has no moonspots, and if the white ones do the white overlay from dad is masking them.

The first kid was stuck really bad so I had to assist, the rest followed pretty well. Goodness what a melodramatic goat! Everyone was on their feet pretty much instantly, no crooked legs in the bunch.  So much for her being broken and bearing crooked legged, sickly kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats!!! 3 healthy kids!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: I love healthy baby goats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!!!! I am so glad you got your 4th of July babies all out.......I am sure she is too......I am also glad they all have nice straight legs. Hopefully her next breeding you will get some pretty ones like her.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations!! pics soon? :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

YAY :clap:


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on your healthy babies!! (saw this blog a few weeks ago and couldn't wait to hear the outcome  )

glad you were there to assist the first little one out  they all sound very cute!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! So glad everything turned out perfect!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos! :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Posting photos in birth announcements now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

